# Help!! with "Sun UV Desert Light Bulb"



## Shedding_hut (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi guys, 

i bought one of these:









"Lucky Reptile Bright Sun UV Desert Light Bulb 50w" for my viv and was not told on the website that i needed a "Lucky Reptile Bright Sun UV Bulb Controllers".....

does anyone know if the light will work without one?

does anyone have one (Lucky Reptile Bright Sun UV Bulb Controllers) for sale or spare that i could have?

please pm me. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

No it is a metal halide lamp, it will simply not work without the right ballast.

Mercury vapour is self ballasted and does not require an external ballast.

John


----------



## Shedding_hut (Jul 10, 2010)

o rite thanks. . . the website i bought it from never said any of that lol.... thanks.





Arcadiajohn said:


> No it is a metal halide lamp, it will simply not work without the right ballast.
> 
> Mercury vapour is self ballasted and does not require an external ballast.
> 
> John


----------



## Dirts (Nov 16, 2011)

you could buy a osram or tridonic ballast and it would do the same job. about 15 quid on ebay.

the lucky reptile stuff is just rebranded equipment you can buy a lot cheaper elsewhere.


----------

